# Upson County



## woods-n-water (Sep 16, 2011)

Lets hear some updates.....my white oaks aren't fallin yet but they are loaded. Only hunted once and didn't have any luck......


----------



## crowslayer (Sep 16, 2011)

talbot co.   has a few acorns falling.  waiting on rifle season


----------



## woods-n-water (Oct 13, 2011)

2 does down, acorns starting to drop good. seen a couple of small bucks.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 18, 2011)

I think we took five does during bow season. Most of them were on our sawtooth oak plots.
I have not seen many other acorns in the woods which can be a good thing.
Bucks are disappearing from my trail cams which is normal for this time of year.
Food plots are plowed and finally ready to plant.
Most bowhunters have reported seeing more deer than normal (me too).


----------



## old florida gator (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey frank, this is your old buddy old florida gator aka
john m ondrovic  we are hunting on our new lease starting sat 22nd in twiggs county, near jeffersonville. Just wanted to say hello , good luck and good hunting, WE WERE HUNTING IN UPSON COUNTY JUST SOUTH OF THOMASTON JUST EAST OF 19 , LOST OUR LEASE IN APRIL, HAD TO MOVE EVERYTHING IN ONE WEKEND. HAVE HEARD ANTHING FROM SMITTY.??????????????????????


----------



## frankwright (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey john, No I haven't noticed him posting.
Good luck on your new lease.


----------



## smitty (Oct 21, 2011)

*Upson*

Hey John and Frank!!! Lost my lease in Upson as well John,long story short is Club Pres is a jerk ,he lost his lease of 38 years  and I have a new lease and camp in Hancock now  Missing the land in Upson but none of the jerks still there.........I still have a top five deer in Upson and wishing you all a good season there.....


----------



## woods-n-water (Oct 26, 2011)

More acorns than i can remember..... not seeing many deer because of it. It sounds like its raining white oaks, should make for a good horn year in 2012.


----------



## woods-n-water (Nov 6, 2011)

same  thing...... acorns every where. found alot of fresh rubs and scraps.... rut is on.........seen a few deer nuttin big yet


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 7, 2011)

Hunted Friday through this morning - not much movement and few shots heard. I think the strong east wind and an almost full moon had something to do with it. Most of our stands are set for W and NW winds so I was OTG on most hunts.


----------



## Remmington700 (Nov 8, 2011)

Been seeing plenty of deer, but nothing big.  All the does are still grouped and only seen 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 year bucks cruisin so far.  All have been feedin on red and white oaks.


----------



## mylastnameisHUNTER (Nov 9, 2011)

i think this weekend will be a good one.  the older bucks should be making their way onto the scene.  may just be wishful thinking but there has been some good sign around too


----------



## woods-n-water (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah, this weekend has always been THE weekend for me. Cant wait


----------



## Greenhead (Nov 9, 2011)

*upson County*

Hope something happens, Been in the woods since Monday on the Talbot/Upson line on the river and have'nt seen a deer since Sunday.


----------



## liveoutside (Nov 12, 2011)

Been in the woods all week. Seen a couple of chased and several bucks crusin mostly 2.5 year olds mabey a 3.d in there too. Haven't seen a single 1.5 all week. Saw one doe willingly being followed by a decent 10. Think I picked a week early for vacation, but have still seen more bucks this past week than I have in several years. One buck last night @5:30 was drunk or something tried every call in the bag including yelling at him and didn't even twitch an ear and this was at 50 to 80 yards just crusin. Then he croseed the creek at the deepest spot and walked up the 2.5' water for 10 yards splashing like crazy. Really od part is creek is only 3' wide and he did this within 30 yards of 2 easy crosinggs. I tell u he is drunk on testosterone. Good luck all I gotta go back to work monday.


----------



## gordylew (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey fellow Upsonians.

Deer sightings have been dismal so far.  So many acorns on the ground you just about slip on them.  I'm planning on hitting it hard this week. hope something changes.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 14, 2011)

Hunted the last three days - saw a couple young bucks and heard some chasing. Lots of acorns still falling. Maybe next weekend?? Moon was up all night and strong south winds were not helpful.


----------



## old florida gator (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Frank and Smitty, our Twiggs county deer are on the nite shift last two weeks , one 10 point taken so far, not shooting does this year, plots are mowed down, still very dry here. Few acorns. 

Going back up this week end hope; the moon will not as bright; need rain for sure.


----------



## jkp (Dec 12, 2011)

Just wanted to give a late season post, saw 15 deer in the day time this past week took out 4 does to help the population and fill the freezer.  One buck also killed (was still rank ) I saw 2 in the evening and 13 in the morning, buck was killed in the evening.  The does were back in groups and around thick pine cover.  Still some around if the freezer isn't full get out there and change stands from day to day.  MERRY CHRISTMAS

:decorate:


----------



## smitty (Jul 4, 2012)

Well I'm back in Upson !!!!


----------



## old florida gator (Jul 11, 2012)

SMITTY, did you get a lease in Upson County??  if you did I wish you all the best ,I am  spending this summer getting healed up from shoulder surgery, hope to be back at this fall in twiggs county, where hogs are overrunning us right now.


----------



## smitty (Jul 11, 2012)

*Upson lease*

John ,back in Upson in the same area I hunted before... I wish you a fast recovery on  that surgery and stay on them pigs need any help give me a shout ....


----------



## old florida gator (Jul 19, 2012)

*old smitty ,friend*



smitty said:


> Well I'm back in Upson !!!!



glad to hear you are back on your old hunting grounds, hope all goes well with you this year, i hope to be healed up soon. GOD BLESS YOU, LIKE YOU , I MAY BE DOWN BUT NOT OUT.


----------



## old florida gator (Aug 9, 2012)

*Smitty*

Hey how do you like my new avadar??  Found it on the talk hunting forum.


----------



## smitty (Aug 10, 2012)

Looking good John , how's the shoulder doing ??


----------



## old florida gator (Aug 13, 2012)

*shoulder*

rehab is going well possibly thru with rehab soon , will see the surgeon on tuesday tommorrow. can raise my arm but not back behind me yet.  wil be ready for fall gun season for sure.  


we'll be up to the new lease right after labor day weekend, lots of work to do to get ready.  won't be long now school wil be open on the 20th here in polk county fl, then i'll be back on the payroll. 


let's go hunting boys , bring on the cooler weather, been too hot and humid. here.


----------



## smitty (Sep 30, 2012)

Down in Upson getting some plots done and some scouting in,plenty of acorns and crabapples ! Much needed rain coming in now as most water sources are dry !


----------



## old florida gator (Oct 14, 2012)

Got our plots planted after labor day hope we get some rain , will be back in camp on friday 10/19/12. Good luck and shoot them hogs , a bear crushed my feeder last july , a big one with no hair on front legs.


----------



## old florida gator (Nov 27, 2012)

Latest from our new lease in twiggs county, pretty much done this season , gas bills about sunk us.  any how I shot a nice mature doe on 10/21/12 and on  11/09/12 I harvested a nice  8 point buck , and also brought home a nice hog for the freezer. SO I HAD A VERY SUCCESSFUL YEAR.  PRAISE THE LORD . WE NOTICED THE YOUNG BUCKS WERE DOING MOST OF THE CHASING DURING  THE DAY. THE LAST WEEK OF THE HUNT IT WAS DEAD AS A HAMMER GUESS THE CALL IT LOCK DOWN . IT HAS BEEN I VERY DRY YEAR AGAIN OUR FOOD PLOTS DIDN'T DO VERY WELL.   
WEL THE NEXT TIME WE GO UP IT WILL BE TIME TO GET READY FOR NEXT SEASON . WE WORK ALL YEAR FOR IT AND IT GOES SO QUICKLY.  HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND FRANK AND SMITTY. HAPPY NEW YEAR TOO.  GO GATORS.  AND GO DAWGS BEAT ALABAMA.


----------

